# The POP server "mail" is not responding!!!



## blue gekko (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've just switched computers from a Powerbook running 10.3.9 to an iMac running 10.5.2. Now, in my attempt to set up an already existing account using Mail I've come across an error message which I have never come across before. As far as I'm aware I'm doing everything that I used to do (which worked on the Powerbook) and for some reason it keeps giving me the message:

_The POP server "mail" is not responding. Try checking the network connection, and that the server name is correct. Otherwise, the server might be temporarily unavailable. If you continue, you might not be able to receive messages._

I've used the same settings as on my Powerbook i.e.
Account Type: POP
Incoming Mail Server: mail
Username: ***
Password: ***

I have no idea what's going on, anyone got any tips?

THanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

The incoming mail server should be whatever your ISP's mail server is called (sometimes it's like "pop.ispmailserver.com").  You might want to compare with the settings on the PowerBook if you still have it.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

My ISP has me enter *mail*.ispmailserver.com as the incoming mail server and I see you have mail entered but on it's own, so you could try adding your ISPs address to it?


----------



## blue gekko (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to you both. I'm pretty literal so I used the two suggestions as you've both typed in and made the obvious changes. VirtualTracys suggestion was what my isp was looking for. But I do thank you both for being so helpful and so prompt in helping out. THANX!!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, on your PB, did you just enter Mail as the incoming server?  I'm sure I've seen your user name before, somewhere else maybe ...


----------



## blue gekko (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi VirtualTracey,
My son entered the question for me as I'm a dinosaur and really don't 'get it' yet.
Up until about a year ago, I was instructed to type in 'mail by the isp for both the incoming and outgoing server. Now they want the longer 'address' but I couldn't remember it and assumed 'mail' was fine.

Unfortunately your name, VirtualTracey, doesn't ring a bell for me, but I'll make sure my son sees your post and perhaps he knows you. Thanks again.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2008)

Alway remember to look for Mail's "View" menu item and use the pull down for 'Connection Doctor' to see what the server is replying too.


----------



## blue gekko (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Satcomer,
Like I said, I belong with the dinosaurs and will get my son to look at what you've said. Thanks again!!


----------

